# Drug Testing



## Ed Art (6 Apr 2008)

Ive got a question thats been in the back of my mind for a while now.  Im currently in the ROTP at civilian university and I live in the residences there.  Several times a week the smell of marijuana fills my room.  Basically when one person does it in my tower it goes through the vents and ends up in many people's room.
My question is if Im ever drug tested will the results of the test show the difference from inhaling a substance second hand and injesting it directly.  This is a weired question but Im not sure who else to ask, it's not the kind of question I should be asking my ULO.  I just worry alot and this has been on my mind, any info would be helpful, are ROTP civies even tested?  
Lastly my one real scare was waking up to the smell the same day I had a SEM meeting with my CO.  The meeting was in two hours and I spent 1.5 hrs dousing my uniform with air freshner and AXE.  Really Scary.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2008)

Topic: Second-hand marijuana smoke
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13287.0.html


*Army.ca Forums > Search*
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search


----------

